# Que se passe-t-il en mars 2013 ?



## Brissac (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,J'ai observé un truc sur mon iPad 2, mais cela semble concerner plus généralement iOs 6 car le phénomène se reproduit sur mon iPhone (3GS) et celui de ma femme (4) : en présentation « Mois », Calendrier refuse obstinément d'afficher mars 2013 et quitte systématiquement. Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il observé ça également ?


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2012)

C'est un bug lié au changement d'heure le dernier Dimanche de mars

Je crois que ça se produit si on a un rdv à cheval sur la nuit de changement d'heure


----------



## esquisse1 (17 Novembre 2012)

Tu dois avoir un problème (lequel?mystère) quelque part. Sous ios 6.0.1, ras sur iphone 5, ipad mini wifi, ipad2 wifi, iphone 4s.....
Une synchro itune a faire , peut être?


----------



## r e m y (17 Novembre 2012)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Tu dois avoir un problème (lequel?mystère) quelque part. Sous ios 6.0.1, ras sur iphone 5, ipad mini wifi, ipad2 wifi, iphone 4s.....
> Une synchro itune a faire , peut être?



Non c'est un bug qui a déjà été évoqué sur ces forums

Crée un rdv sur plus de 24 heures couvrant la nuit de passage à l'heure d'été et tu devrais avoir ce crash systématique


----------



## Brissac (18 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non c'est un bug qui a déjà été évoqué sur ces forums
> 
> Crée un rdv sur plus de 24 heures couvrant la nuit de passage à l'heure d'été et tu devrais avoir ce crash systématique



C'est même pire que ça : je n'ai pas le temps de créer un RV, l'appli se ferme dès que je tapote sur « mars 2013 », en mode mois.
Par contre, pas de pb en mode semaine ou jour.
Bon, si c'est un bug connu, j'ai ma réponse.
Merci à tous.


----------



## esquisse1 (18 Novembre 2012)

Pourquoi ça ne le fait pas sur mon mini ni sur l'ipad 2? (remarque, tant mieux pour moi, hein)


----------



## Brissac (18 Novembre 2012)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ne le fait pas sur mon mini ni sur l'ipad 2? (remarque, tant mieux pour moi, hein)



Étonnant en effet.
Je viens de refaire la manip sur mon iPad 2 et... je te confirme que l'appli quitte sur mars 2013.


----------



## Myphos (21 Novembre 2012)

Même problème avec mon iPad 4. En mode mois cal se plante lorsque je veux accéder au mois de mars 2013. Aussi bien avec la version 6 et 6.0.1 d'iOS. 
Si le bug est identifié vivement qu'apple le corrige


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai en effet le même probleme depuis un petit temps sur l'iPad 3 et l'iPad mini maintenant. 

Je suis rassurée de voir que je ne suis pas la seule !


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2012)

@miwii, soit la bienvenue! 
Regarde vers  là (la réponse n°4) pour un début de solution.


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Merci ! &#128515;

Bon pour etre honnete, le souci ne me gene pas particulierement aujourd'hui, mais d'ici quelques temps, j'aurais bien besoin d'y avoir accès à ce mois de mars 2013!


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2012)

bof... 3 mois après la fin du monde, qui se souciera d'ouvrir son agenda???


----------



## lineakd (21 Novembre 2012)

@miwii, surtout qu'une nouvelle mise à jour de l'ios (6.1) est en préparation et doit arrivée en début d'année ou une mineure (6.0.2) qui prendrait en compte itunes 11. 
@remy, pour les survivants de Bugarach...


----------



## HOOKER (26 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non c'est un bug qui a déjà été évoqué sur ces forums
> 
> Crée un rdv sur plus de 24 heures couvrant la nuit de passage à l'heure d'été et tu devrais avoir ce crash systématique


Je viens de faire une énorme conne......j 'ai laissé ICal active sur Mars 2013 en rétablissant mon événement a cheval 31 mars>>1eravril ,il s'est fermé instantanément et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir.
J'ai agit un reset,une Syncro via ITunes RIEN,RIEN. Il reste bloqué
C'est un gros coup dur pour mon boulot.
JE COMPTE sur vous tous pour me sortir de ce mauvais pas.
Bien cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------




HOOKER a dit:


> Je viens de faire une énorme conne......j 'ai laissé ICal active sur Mars 2013 en rétablissant mon événement a cheval 31 mars>>1eravril ,il s'est fermé instantanément et je ne peux plus l'ouvrir.
> J'ai agit un reset,une Syncro via ITunes RIEN,RIEN. Il reste bloqué
> C'est un gros coup dur pour mon boulot.
> JE COMPTE sur vous tous pour me sortir de ce mauvais pas.
> Bien cordialement



Ouf,j'ai pu réouvrir ICal.
Sur ICloud j'ai ouvert le calendrier qui  l'a renvoye sur l.Ipad .qui s.est rouvert sur novembre 2012.
C'est bon à savoir
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## Hayam Saury (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon iphone 4S va tranquillement sur mars 2013 alors que mon ipad 4 quitte l'appli dès que l'on sélectionne mars 2013.

J'ai inscrit un RDV le 7/3/2013 avec l'iphone. Grâce à monsieur iCloud ce RDV apparait bien sur l'ipad , mais seulement en mode semaine.


Désolé si je n'apporte pas de réponse .


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2012)

@hayam saury, la solution est pourtant quelques "posts", au-dessus de ta réponse.


----------



## Hayam Saury (7 Décembre 2012)

@ lineakd 
J'ai bien lu la proposition de réponse, mais ça ne marche pas chez moi. Je n'ai aucun événements ni en mars, ni en avril 2013.


----------



## geodel (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
Bonne (courte) année à tous.

"Courte" car, suivant le calendrier MAcYa, la fin du monde sera donc le 28 février ! ! !

Donc, pas besoin de mois de mars sur le calendrier !

Que Saint Steve vous protège...  ( Steve Job, bien sur )


----------



## wifinoo (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez essayer de désactiver le calendrier des jours fériés, ça a marché pour moi sur un ipad mini, ios 6.0.2


----------



## geodel (8 Janvier 2013)

bonjour Wifinoo,
je n'ai pas de calendrier des jours fériés ! ! !


----------



## wifinoo (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour Geodel,
pas de chance 

Vous pouvez également essayer de désactiver tous les calendriers et les réactiver un par un pour identifier celui qui pose problème.


----------

